# Dog walker needed



## Ktduggal (Feb 21, 2011)

Hi everyone! I have very very recently moved to Dubai with my husband and are absolutely loving it here. We are staying in Downtown and our pet - Beagle will be joining us in december. We are looking for a dog walker who can come once or twice everyday to walk our dog.... please let us know if anyone is interested , thanks! Wish you all a great holiday season ...:tree::stocking:
P.S. All your suggestions /advice is welcome !!


----------



## fifi70 (May 28, 2012)

I dont live in Dubai yet but I have looked into it as I also have a dog. Homelypetz has a website and so do Dubai kennels and cattery (dktc) They both do dogwalking.  My hubby is over working just now. What areas r best for dogs and allow them in apts etc? Good luck


----------



## Alhais (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello Dear friend!

My name is João and I'll be working in Dubai in about one week (hospitality industry.

Further to your concern I would like to inform you that I also have a beautiful Beagle, named ZU and unfortunately I'have to leave him back at home  I'l miss him a lot...
To kill this pain I don't mind at all to be your dog walker.

I can send you some photos of my Beagle.

Regards


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Homely Petz are great for dog walking services, alternatively you could look at taking your dog to a day care centre - mine goes a couple of times a week and he's absolutely knackered when I pick him up - it's brilliant and he gets to play with lots of other dogs all day long. He goes to Positive Paws in Al Barsha.


----------



## Ktduggal (Feb 21, 2011)

fifi70 said:


> I dont live in Dubai yet but I have looked into it as I also have a dog. Homelypetz has a website and so do Dubai kennels and cattery (dktc) They both do dogwalking.  My hubby is over working just now. What areas r best for dogs and allow them in apts etc? Good luck



Thank for the info ... well, we just moved to Downtown and its a great area... very convenient and dog friendly ! I know that areas like Springs and The Greens are dog friendly as well... JBR and JLT are not... your real estate agent should be able to assist you...Good luck to u too!! let me know how it goes...


----------



## Ktduggal (Feb 21, 2011)

:clap2: Hey ! thanks a lot for the offer... beagles are sooooo adorable ! So when are you coming to Dubai? let me know when you are here....







Alhais said:


> Hello Dear friend!
> 
> My name is João and I'll be working in Dubai in about one week (hospitality industry.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ktduggal (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Chocoholic ... ( i am one too  ) ..... I am definitely going to try the day care , i think it's going to be a lot of fun for her..as of now, i am just hoping to get her as soon as possible... there's a lot of paperwork involved ...hate the wait


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Just make sure - especially for apartments, that you have written permission from the landlord that you can have pets and the building you live in allows pets also - pet sitting/walking services will need to see this also, to avoid getting into any trouble.


----------



## Alhais (Nov 19, 2012)

Ktduggal said:


> :clap2: Hey ! thanks a lot for the offer... beagles are sooooo adorable ! So when are you coming to Dubai? let me know when you are here....


I will reach Dubai on Thursday morning. We could meet up then to talk about our Beagles and such interesting breed!!
















Regards


----------



## Ktduggal (Feb 21, 2011)

Pets are allowed in this building and i did double check with the landlord as well.. thanks!


----------



## MikeyBoy (Jan 13, 2013)

where do you take your dog for its walk and "relief", we are looking at a JBR apartment and i don't know where we we would take our yellow lab for its customary and regular "relief", I also don't wish to offend anyone with her having a pee or larger bodily function in a public area....any experienced replies would be appreciated...


----------

